

The Department of Defense is setting up shop in Silicon Valley - SocksCanClose
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/04/pentagon-sets-silicon-valley-outpost/110845/?oref=defenseone_today_nl

======
SocksCanClose
Worth citing: [https://medium.com/@AreDangerousMen/a-dod-embassy-in-
silicon...](https://medium.com/@AreDangerousMen/a-dod-embassy-in-silicon-
valley-239750345bae)

